

Ask YC: Adobe Flex in practice - wallflower

A Flex Haiku:<p>it's more than just flash<p>enterprise level big apps<p>not just eye candy<p>swivelmaster had an excellent idea to try to bring together the Adobe Flex developers who frequent News.YC and learn from each other. (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=494732)<p>I've been working with Adobe Flex since mid-2007, off and on. I curse Eclipse sometimes for the minutes every day that it taunts me with 'Building workspace...Building'. Adobe Flex, for all its flaws, is a decent RIA platform that we have successfully built a major application on.<p>Perhaps this thread can be a persistent discussion area for Flex hangups and tips. I'll be cross-posting the ones that I have posted on our internal Confluence wiki. (I just read the guidelines again - I think a discussion of this sort is allowed - and will adjust/stop if prompted). I prefer maintaining my semi-anonymity (for now) so I will not be divulging too much about our product.
======
wallflower
Tip: Subscribe to the mailing lists flex-coders, flex-components, and
flashcoders using a Gmail account.

They are fairly high volume; I don't read the messages but occasionally I will
do fancy boolean searches using the power of Google on my "database" [20k+
messages since early 2007] (something like label:flexcoders + scrolling +
invalidate).

And it will very often find what I am looking for and/or point me to what I
should look for.

